# Unlocked



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

When i turn off my phone and turn it back on it says custom unlocked and shows a lock that's unlocked

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

yeah man... it apparently happens when you fudge around freezing any apps or anything like that!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

?


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

There's a thread on xda about this a few people have there phone doing it. Boot into Odin and see if it says qualacomm secure boot enabled. It would be the bottom line grayed out.


----------

